# 1965 GTO with mystery hubs, need help



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2007)

I am adding ¾ inch front wheel spacers on my ’65 GTO. I ordered a set of extended lugs for the installation and they won’t fit in the hubs. These lugs are supposed to fit the ’65, so I believe the hubs on the car are from a different year /model. Any ideas on (1) how I can identify where my hubs came from, and then (2) where I might find extended lugs to fit? Many thanks in advance.


----------

